# Gary's surgery went well,



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just want to let you all know Gary's surgery went well and he is going to be fine, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate every one of you thinking of us at this trying time. :grouphug: 
Our neighbor across the street took us in and sat with me till all was over and brought me home, I don't know what I would have done without him being there for us.
His wife came across and played with the boys for an hour and let Scooby out potty and she was happy to say she now has two little friends for life, they really loved her visit and she said they are such little darlings  
Scooby is camped at the back door now waiting for his daddy, he really worried me yesterday because I know he sensed something was going on, he was just so clingy with his daddy, much more so than usual and it worried me because they are so perceptive and I felt he sensed something was going to happen to his daddy.
The surgeon told me he got in there none too soon, there was massive blockage and debrit that really needed to be removed but he should be good now for at least 20+ years, you have no idea how that news relieved me.
When I left Gary was resting comfortabley, very tired and just wanted to sleep so I thought it best I come home and let him rest :wub: 
Once again thank you all for your prayers, I know they helped immensely :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay Janet :aktion033: I'm so relieved to hear everything went well! :smilie_daumenpos: I wish Gary a very speedy and smooth recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What wonderful news , I am sure you are very relieved :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank God, Janet!!! That's wonderful news. I bet you're relieved!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank goodness! I'm so happy everything went well, what a relief I'm quite sure! :aktion033:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: What a blessing, thank GOODNESS!!! Great News!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:aktion033: Great News!! Wishing your husband a smooth recovery :aktion033:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Janet, I am so happy to hear the good news about Gary :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Janet!! I'm so happy and relieved for both of you. (Or should I say all four of you, since the boys were aware of the situation, too). I hope his recovery goes swiftly and easily.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Janet, what a relief!! Can't wait til he is home with you safe and sound... :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea Janet I am so glad that Gary came through and is going to be OK. Continued prayers for healing now........

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Thank you for taking to time to update us. That was very thoughtful of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dancing Chili's all around!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: This is cause for celebration!! I'm so glad the surgery is over and all is well. You will all be in my continued prayers for speediest of recoveries.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am so relieved you have no idea, I was very worried about this one and rightly so after talking to the surgeon after the surgery. He said it was done really just in time, and last night Gary was saying his right shoulder and hand were tingling and going numb so I am sure it was lack of blood flow through that blocked artery.
I just look forward now to him coming home tomorrow so I can pamper him and I know Scooby is anxious to see him, he has searched the garage and the back room and most of the outside areas he thinks Daddy might be hiding, poor little fella.
I just sat down a moment ago and held his little face in my hands and told him daddy needs to sleep in the hospital tonight to get some good rest and he will be home tomorrow. Well I am sure he understands me because he is now resting at my feet instead of at the back door :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Janet,

I am so glad that Gary is "out of the woods" - he has a new lease now for 20 years plus .. what fantastic news !!

The kids can be a bit noisy now until he comes home - how long does he have to stay in there ?


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*thanks for the update :aktion033: I wish him an easy recovery* :grouphug: *


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so glad things went well with his surgery. You have just wonderful blessings for neighbors.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janet how in the WORLD did I miss your post. OMG I'm so glad things have gone well for Gary. I do hope you get some needed rest. 

Heavenly Father, I just want to thank you for being with the doctors and with Gary and Janet. Lord I ask that you would give Gary a fast recovery and I ask that you would bring a sweet rest to Janet, Lord I ask that you would be with Scobby and with Koko tonight and that they would sleep well, while there daddy is away. I also ask Lord that you would bring lots of rest and peace to there home during the recovery.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet,
> 
> I am so glad that Gary is "out of the woods" - he has a new lease now for 20 years plus .. what fantastic news !!
> 
> The kids can be a bit noisy now until he comes home - how long does he have to stay in there ?[/B]


Thanks Lina, he will be home tomorrow morning, they sure don't keep them long these days do they, but I will be glad to have him home where I can spoil him


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you Lord! He was definitely keeping Gary safe, until the surgery could be completed. Now, you need to get some rest so you can take care of Gary after he gets home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww Janet, what a relief. 

Thoughts and prayers continue for a speedy recovery.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so glad the surgery went well & Gary is on the mend!!

Take care of yourself too Janet, you'll be no good to Gary if you wear yourself out! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: So happy all went well for Gary! :aktion033: Sounds like it was done in good time! My hubby just had the ultrasound done on his coratoid artery this week..we're waiting to hear results!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just want to let you all know Gary's surgery went well and he is going to be fine, thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, I really appreciate every one of you thinking of us at this trying time. :grouphug:[/B]


Great news Janet :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm sure you are exhausted too. So glad it is all behind you. :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad the surgery went well. :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I know you are relieved this is behind you. Glad everything went well and you and Gary can look forward to the rest of your life.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:aktion033: YEH, good news. :grouphug: Be thinking of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear the good news. Tell Gary we all sending lots of good wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad the surgery went well. Now you can rest. Yep, they kick you out of the hospital very quick now.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that Gary's surgery went well and will soon be home. Janet please remember to take care of yourself so you can spoil Gary when he gets home.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Janet,I'm so very happy for u.Glad that Gary is doing well. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you everyone, I will pass on all your well wishes to Gary.
I just called the hospital and he is apparently back to normal, complaining about their uncomfortable bed and wanting to come home so I will be picking him up at 10am this morning.

I actually slept in this morning, I think I was totally warn out, I broke down last night and cried for half an hour, I think it was a combination of all the pent up worry and then the relief, it just hit me like a thunderbolt I kid you not.
The boys have been really good, Scooby the comforter as always and Koko the imp as usual, he never changes :biggrin: although he wouldn't eat all his dinner last night so I guess that was his way of missing his daddy.

Terry I hope all is well with your hubby's ultra sound for his carotids, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for good results :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh boy, don't I know that, ....when they start complaining....they're.....back!!!  

Now I can't wait for Gary to recover completely so your life can get back to normal :smilie_daumenpos: 

The "boys" will help alot, they have the power to make anyone feel better.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that his surgery is over and that all is well!!!! 
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I hope his recovery goes quickly and smoothly!

Tjosie says: Don't worry Scooby, your daddy will be home soon and he'll be better than ever!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: :chili: oh that is a great news. he must be home by now :chili: what a relief :smheat: now scooby is going to spoil him


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:aktion033: oh, what great news, janet. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am just seeing this thread.  

I am glad the surgery is over and all went well. :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great news! :biggrin: I hope Scooby and Koko can keep it down so he can rest peacefully.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear he is back to complaining..........that means he is better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Glad to hear he is back to complaining..........that means he is better. [/B]


Your'e right Pat, men are not happy unless they are complaining about something hey!!
Personally I think he should have stayed in hospital another day, he isn't feeling all that crash hot, although he says he is happier at home, but he must remember he had surgery just yesterday.
He has slept most of the day in his recliner, he is comfy there with his little buddy sitting there with him :biggrin: I think he expects to be out ploughing snow or something, this has really knocked him for a six.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad Gary is home resting comfortably and he has his buddy to keep him company :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Wow, where has my head been, I totally miss this Janet! I'm so glad to see it is over and Gary is recovering well. Thank God it all went well. I hope you can relax now too. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Janet, I'm amazed at how quickly they let folks come home from the hospital these days!! But you know what--especially this time of year it's so much better for him to be out of there away from all the germs. Keep him hydrated and fed and give him the remote and he'll be back to 100% fast!!

I felt so badly when I read that you cried last night--I can just feel that big unload of stress you must have had. I'm so relieved for you. Sending you all my get well soon wishes and love :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery went well & your hubbie is back home already. I don't blame him for wanting to come home, being in the hospital is the pits. Much more comfy at home with you to pamper him & the boys to entertain him. Hope Gary has a speedy recovery & things get back to normal soon.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Janet I am so glad that your hubby is back home and recovering well. I am sure the boys will help make him feel comfy!!  :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Knocked him for a six - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry, Janet, but you and your Aussie speak just crack me up sometimes. I'm glad he's happy as Larry to be home. I just hope he takes it VERY easy and lets his body dictate what he can and can't do. Give him our best.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Knocked him for a six - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry, Janet, but you and your Aussie speak just crack me up sometimes. I'm glad he's happy as Larry to be home. I just hope he takes it VERY easy and lets his body dictate what he can and can't do. Give him our best.[/B]


 :smrofl: Funny how the Aussie in me comes out sometimes Linda, but glad it amuses you so much, I must keep it up, laughter is the best medicine they say, and I sure have been down in the mouth lately, I guess each day will improve a little.



> I felt so badly when I read that you cried last night--I can just feel that big unload of stress you must have had. I'm so relieved for you. Sending you all my get well soon wishes and love :grouphug:[/B]


Thanks Pam, I am ok now that Gary is home and his little buddy Scooby is parked on his chair with him, they are both happy chappies now they are together again


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Janet, thank God that the surgery was just in time and that Gary has a bright recovery ahead of him. 

I know that Gary will improve fast having you take care of him at home. It sucks being in the hospital and having the people there "bother" you when you are trying to rest. :eusa_hand: I went through that a time or two myself.

God Bless you all four,
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet, I'm just getting back from my trip and checking on the boards. I'm so happy to hear that the surgery was successful and that Gary is back home where he belongs (with Scooby!!!!). Take care and get some rest!!!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Janet, I'm glad to hear that Gary's surgery went well. I will continue to keep him and you in my prayers. Give the boys a hug from Paris and me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How is Gary doing, Janet?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- don't know how I missed your post, but I'm just so glad that Gary's surgery went well. 

Now -- for the PERMANENT lifestyle changes. That will definitely be the hardest -- on both of you. On Gary because he is the one making the changes and on you -- well because "you're the wife". :biggrin: I know -- I've been there.


----------

